

HP Puts the Future of Computing on Hold - maximilianburke
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/538121/hp-puts-the-future-of-computing-on-hold/

======
webaholic
This was hyped so much since the past 2-3 years. All the researchers I know
have been reassigned to work on some part of this project. I hope it is not a
bust. This really is the last chance for HP to make itself relevant.

